# Slow your roll, Top Coach suspended



## 46n2 (May 26, 2020)

Miami high school coach suspended for allegedly holding practices during coronavirus pandemic
					

Miami Northwestern coach Max Edwards, who has led his team to three straight state titles, allegedly held practices during the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ellejustus (May 26, 2020)

What does it mean to slow your roll?
*Slow your Roll*. 1 Reply. This is a phrase that we're all familiar in the US. It *means to slow* down, relax or calm down. It *means* to think about things before you let *your* enthusiasm lead you too quickly *down a* path that can cause more harm than good.


----------



## lafalafa (May 26, 2020)

Some local coaches have been pushing the boundaries as I've personally seen at least 3x of them holding full practices so won't be surprised if others get caught which is a shame, I'm sure they have good intentions but what's the big rush?


----------



## Mic Nificent (May 26, 2020)

$$


----------



## jimlewis (May 26, 2020)

46n2 said:


> Miami high school coach suspended for allegedly holding practices during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> 
> Miami Northwestern coach Max Edwards, who has led his team to three straight state titles, allegedly held practices during the coronavirus pandemic.
> ...


Thanks Karen!


----------



## futboldad1 (May 26, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Some local coaches have been pushing the boundaries as I've personally seen at least 3x of them holding full practices so won't be surprised if others get caught which is a shame, I'm sure they have good intentions but what's the big rush?


I have seen same thing..... it is shameless and there should be consequences for those coaches.....  my dd is desperate to be back with her team but it is not far away now to be able to do so both legally and morally......


----------



## dad4 (May 26, 2020)

Holding practice during a mandatory off season is cheating.  In most sports, it gets you fired and your team suspended.


----------



## jimlewis (May 26, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Holding practice during a mandatory off season is cheating.  In most sports, it gets you fired and your team suspended.


you must be a lot of fun at parties


----------



## dad4 (May 26, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> you must be a lot of fun at parties


Just calling it like it is.  If the rules say no practice, and you hold practice, then you are a cheat.  Just like the Astros.


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 26, 2020)

*not to mention putting kids lives in danger*


----------



## espola (May 26, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> *not to mention putting kids lives in danger*


And the rest of their families.


----------



## MSK357 (May 26, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> *not to mention putting kids lives in danger*


I think you mean putting other peoples lives in danger (Though even that is overblown).  The seasonal flu is more fatal to kids under 18.


----------



## jimlewis (May 26, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I think you mean putting other peoples lives in danger (Though even that is overblown).  The seasonal flu is more fatal to kids under 18.


this entire site has now jumped the shark.


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 26, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I think you mean putting other peoples lives in danger (Though even that is overblown).  The seasonal flu is more fatal to kids under 18.


Let’s say for the sake of argument you are correct... kids do not die “as much” as older adults.  

So in “your world” a kid can get infected and survive.

The kid gets it and will give it to the parents and siblings they must live with... How many parents or grand parents in your view is acceptable for that kid to lose? 1 or 2.

What were we risking people’s lives for... I forgot... oh yeah a soccer game.


----------



## jimlewis (May 26, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> Let’s say for the sake of argument you are correct... kids do not die “as much” as older adults.
> 
> So in “your world” a kid can get infected and survive.
> 
> ...


stay home Karl


----------



## MSK357 (May 26, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> Let’s say for the sake of argument you are correct... kids do not die “as much” as older adults.
> 
> So in “your world” a kid can get infected and survive.
> 
> ...


calm down man, I'm just saying your statement of "*not to mention putting kids lives in danger" *isn't true.  Its actually less dangerous than letting your kid play soccer in February during a normal flu season. misinformation causes a lot of fear.  What you said was misinformation as far as kids lives and COVID.






						CDC issues final flu report: 166 children died during 2019-’20 season | AAP News | American Academy of Pediatrics
					






					www.aappublications.org


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 26, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> calm down man, I'm just saying your statement of "*not to mention putting kids lives in danger" *isn't true.  Its actually less dangerous than letting your kid play soccer in February during a normal flu season. misinformation causes a lot of fear.  What you said was misinformation as far as kids lives and COVID.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*No you calm down.*.. this view is dangerous. If a kid loses a parent or grandparent that is forever... this thing is not a joke or a political ploy. I am in no rush to push my kid to play. In fact I think he’s growing more self resilience because he is away from parents and coaches that have this view.... I used to tolerate this attitude not anymore.

I


----------



## MSK357 (May 26, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> *No you calm down.*.. this view is dangerous. If a kid loses a parent or grandparent that is forever... this thing is not a joke or a political ploy. I am in no rush to push my kid to play. In fact I think he’s growing more self resilience because he is away from parents and coaches that have this view.... I used to tolerate this attitude not anymore.
> 
> I


ok, I understand your concern.  Since more kids die from the flu than COVID under 18 you should probably take him out of soccer every flu season as well. Especially since your comment was about kids lives being in danger.  Your comment was incorrect. get over it.


----------



## jimlewis (May 26, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> *No you calm down.*.. this view is dangerous. If a kid loses a parent or grandparent that is forever... this thing is not a joke or a political ploy. I am in no rush to push my kid to play. In fact I think he’s growing more self resilience because he is away from parents and coaches that have this view.... I used to tolerate this attitude not anymore.
> 
> I


keep your idiotic views of self isolation for life without sports to yourself.  This is a soccer forum, a team sport.  Not some fraidy cat forum where we ignore the statistics and tell everyone they are putting everyone else at risk for stepping outside.   You are the problem, spreading incorrect information that only increases fear.  Go away, forever


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 26, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> keep your idiotic views of self isolation for life without sports to yourself.  This is a soccer forum, a team sport.  Not some fraidy cat forum where we ignore the statistics and tell everyone they are putting everyone else at risk for stepping outside.   You are the problem, spreading incorrect information that only increases fear.  Go away, forever


I have been to Iraq and been in MOPP4 for half of it.. I know what a Bioweapon can do... this is not a joke. This is real life it will bite you.

Unlike the flu, for which there is a vaccine, everyone in the population is theoretically susceptible to COVID-19. So while the flu affects 8% of the U.S. population every year, according to the CDC, between 50% and 80% of the population could be infected with COVID-19, according to a study published March 30 in the journal The Lancet. In the  U.S., that would translate to 1 million deaths from COVID-19 if half the population becomes infected and there are no social distancing measures or therapeutics, the Post reported.
Unlike the flu, for which there is a vaccine, everyone in the population is theoretically susceptible to COVID-19. So while the flu affects 8% of the U.S. population every year, according to the CDC, between 50% and 80% of the population could be infected with COVID-19, according to a study published March 30 in the journal The Lancet. In the  U.S., that would translate to 1 million deaths from COVID-19 if half the population becomes infected and there are no social distancing measures or therapeutics, the Post reported.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dad4 (May 26, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> keep your idiotic views of self isolation for life without sports to yourself.  This is a soccer forum, a team sport.  Not some fraidy cat forum where we ignore the statistics and tell everyone they are putting everyone else at risk for stepping outside.   You are the problem, spreading incorrect information that only increases fear.  Go away, forever


Unless you are under 12, you ARE putting other people at risk by stepping outside.  It sounds crazy, but that is where we are.  

You can mitigate that risk by giving other people enough room, and by wearing a cloth mask.  Not sure why that sounds so bad.  I went for a run this morning, mask and all.  It was great.


----------



## MSK357 (May 26, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Unless you are under 12, you ARE putting other people at risk by stepping outside.  It sounds crazy, but that is where we are.
> 
> You can mitigate that risk by giving other people enough room, and by wearing a cloth mask.  Not sure why that sounds so bad.  I went for a run this morning, mask and all.  It was great.


The dude said putting kids lives in danger.  The flu kills more kids than this virus.  His statement is wrong unless he's scared of the flu as well which hes not, since he allowed his kids to play club soccer before COVID. Never said anything about this not being dangerous for others, though we have over 99% chance of surviving this.


----------



## MSK357 (May 26, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> I have been to Iraq and been in MOPP4 for half of it.. I know what a Bioweapon can do... this is not a joke. This is real life it will bite you.
> 
> Unlike the flu, for which there is a vaccine, everyone in the population is theoretically susceptible to COVID-19. So while the flu affects 8% of the U.S. population every year, according to the CDC, between 50% and 80% of the population could be infected with COVID-19, according to a study published March 30 in the journal The Lancet. In the  U.S., that would translate to 1 million deaths from COVID-19 if half the population becomes infected and there are no social distancing measures or therapeutics, the Post reported.
> Unlike the flu, for which there is a vaccine, everyone in the population is theoretically susceptible to COVID-19. So while the flu affects 8% of the U.S. population every year, according to the CDC, between 50% and 80% of the population could be infected with COVID-19, according to a study published March 30 in the journal The Lancet. In the  U.S., that would translate to 1 million deaths from COVID-19 if half the population becomes infected and there are no social distancing measures or therapeutics, the Post reported.


[/QUOTE]
1. The flu vaccine overall is only 65% effective according to CDC and that's against the strains its trying to protect against.
2. The flu vaccine was only 38% effective in 2017-2018 according to CDC.
3. *The flu literally kills more kids than COVID but you are scared kids will die from this virus.  Please read your comment that I replied to.*


----------



## LadiesMan217 (May 26, 2020)

1. The flu vaccine overall is only 65% effective according to CDC and that's against the strains its trying to protect against.
2. The flu vaccine was only 38% effective in 2017-2018 according to CDC.
3. *The flu literally kills more kids than COVID but you are scared kids will die from this virus.  Please read your comment that I replied to.*
[/QUOTE]

4. Car accidents kills more kids than both combined and I bet the 'dude' is responsible for putting them at this risk.


----------



## MSK357 (May 26, 2020)

LadiesMan217 said:


> 1. The flu vaccine overall is only 65% effective according to CDC and that's against the strains its trying to protect against.
> 2. The flu vaccine was only 38% effective in 2017-2018 according to CDC.
> 3. *The flu literally kills more kids than COVID but you are scared kids will die from this virus.  Please read your comment that I replied to.*


4. Car accidents kills more kids than both combined and I bet the 'dude' is responsible for putting them at this risk.
[/QUOTE]
I think he's just upset I called him out on his incorrect statement. That's what happens when you look at headlines instead of facts.


----------



## happy9 (May 26, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> I have been to Iraq and been in MOPP4 for half of it.. I know what a Bioweapon can do... this is not a joke. This is real life it will bite you.
> 
> Unlike the flu, for which there is a vaccine, everyone in the population is theoretically susceptible to COVID-19. So while the flu affects 8% of the U.S. population every year, according to the CDC, between 50% and 80% of the population could be infected with COVID-19, according to a study published March 30 in the journal The Lancet. In the  U.S., that would translate to 1 million deaths from COVID-19 if half the population becomes infected and there are no social distancing measures or therapeutics, the Post reported.
> Unlike the flu, for which there is a vaccine, everyone in the population is theoretically susceptible to COVID-19. So while the flu affects 8% of the U.S. population every year, according to the CDC, between 50% and 80% of the population could be infected with COVID-19, according to a study published March 30 in the journal The Lancet. In the  U.S., that would translate to 1 million deaths from COVID-19 if half the population becomes infected and there are no social distancing measures or therapeutics, the Post reported.


[/QUOTE]
It's one day after Memorial Day, let's not invoke sensational stories of an Iraq deployment to try and make your case.  Early (and I mean early!) we were in MOPP4 and that was due to a credible chemical weapon threat (another discussion).  Since then, not so much. State your COVID19 cases as you see fit, don't compare this to what you may or may not have experienced while deployed.


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 26, 2020)

I was in Baqubah near the blue dome... I saw soldiers bleed out because of stupidity.

I have the solution: find three Medical professionals ... Doctors with at least 20 years experience in infectious disease  willing to put their medical license and reputation  on the line. Have them publicly sign a Document stating Cal South is able to hold practice with countermeasures in place.  I will keep quite and not protest.  Find these 3 and you can take your chances.

No doctors with a political agenda... definitely not the one that said our “dear leader” was 239lbs.


----------



## happy9 (May 26, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> I was in Baqubah near the blue dome... I saw soldiers bleed out because of stupidity.
> 
> I have the solution: find three Medical professionals ... Doctors with at least 20 years experience in infectious disease  willing to put their medical license and reputation  on the line. Have them publicly sign a Document stating Cal South is able to hold practice with countermeasures in place.  I will keep quite and not protest.  Find these 3 and you can take your chances.
> 
> No doctors with a political agenda... definitely not the one that said our “dear leader” was 239lbs.


I get it, not questioning your service, no reason to. But they are not related - MOPP4 and CV19 PPE.  I appreciate your reference to the government building in Baqubah - spent many months at Warhorse and in the city - thank you for your service.


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 26, 2020)

happy9 said:


> I get it, not questioning your service, no reason to. But they are not related - MOPP4 and CV19 PPE.  I appreciate your reference to the government building in Baqubah - spent many months at Warhorse and in the city - thank you for your service.



Thank you for your service as well... Served Summerall  to the Greenzone. I bring out my military experience. ( not often) to emphasize a point.. you learn that a bio weapon sticks... it sticks to surfaces... it’s not only in the air.  When I heard that this virus can live on a metal surface for 5 days and transmit i knew it was no joke.

Have Expert Medical doctors like Dr Fauci publicly state the return of kids and soccer...When i see Doctors put their reputation and careers on the line I will know we are ready to go back.


----------



## 46n2 (May 26, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> Thanks Karen!


I need to speak to your team manager


----------



## jimlewis (May 26, 2020)

46n2 said:


> I need to speak to your team manager


Well played!


----------



## 46n2 (May 26, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> Well played!


----------

